# Dark Base 900 Pro + Radiator-/Lüfterpositionen



## Hogan (22. März 2017)

*Dark Base 900 Pro + Radiator-/Lüfterpositionen*

Ich denke aktuell über die Positionierung der Radiatoren im Dark Base 900 Pro nach:

1x 280er in der Front
+
1x 420/ 1x360 oben (welchen muss ich noch schauen; oben im Laufwerkschacht ist eine Lüftersterung drin + ein DVD Laufwerk )

Was ich mich allerdings frage: Wie bringe ich oben Lüfter/Radiatoren an:

"Im" Deckel kann man Lüfter anschrauben, Radiatoren darunter. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass sich die Wärme dann ziemlich im Deckel staut (hier mal ein Bild, was jemand hier hochgeladen hat, zur Verdeutlichung: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1.  *Ist das wirklich ein Problem? Ich habe zur Zeit auch 2 alte Lüfter sehr langsam dort oben und merke, wie warm der Deckel wird. Ansonsten: 120er Lüfter wären dort ja vermutlich im Vorteil, da sie weniger Platz zu den Seiten (Lüftungslöcher) blockieren. 
*2.* Oder kann ich das sogar umgehen, indem ich das Mainboard so weit nach unten setze, dass ich die Radiatoren (Nexxos st30) + Lüfter unterhalb des oberen Rahmens anschraube? Ist es möglich, dass Mainboard so weit nach unten zu schrauben? (Die BeQuiet Specs sind ziemlich mau dazu, finde ich)


Dazu noch eine andere Sache: wie ordne ich die Lüfter am besten an?
*3.* Front einsaugend und Top rausblasend hätte das Problem, dass ich die Luft im Gehäuse schon vorwärme.
*4.* Front und Top beide Rausblasend, hinterer Lüfter einziehend, evtl. (falls noch Platz) am Boden einen einziehenden.


*5.* Oder habt ihr zu den beiden Themen noch bessere Ideen?


----------



## Pelle0095 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Dark Base 900 Pro + Radiator-/Lüfterpositionen*

Moin
2. Jupp so machen
4. Auch so machen, wenn möglich noch Staubfilter am Heck anbringen.
5. Oder alle rein pusten lassen und nur hinten raus. Halt was die besser gefällt.
1. Nö. Hast du schon richtig erkannt.


----------



## Hogan (23. März 2017)

*AW: Dark Base 900 Pro + Radiator-/Lüfterpositionen*

Ich bekomm heute meine ersten Teile, werde dann mal einen Testkreis aufbauen und meine Lüfter/Pumpenregelung programmieren. Wenn der Teil läuft, bekommt meine CPU den Kühler verpasst und ich werd mal ein paar Vergleichsmessungen machen bzgl. der Lüfterausrichtung. Den wirklich großen Komplettumbau mach ich vermutlich erst, wenn ich ein neues System mit neuer CPU/GPU habe


----------



## v3nom (23. März 2017)

*AW: Dark Base 900 Pro + Radiator-/Lüfterpositionen*

Vorne und oben rein war bei mir am besten in dem Case. Leider sollte man IMMER alle Spalten und Schlitze neben den Lüftern oben/vorne abkleben/abdichten, da sonst Luft rezirkuliert wird.


----------



## Hogan (23. März 2017)

*AW: Dark Base 900 Pro + Radiator-/Lüfterpositionen*



v3nom schrieb:


> Vorne und oben rein war bei mir am besten in dem Case. Leider sollte man IMMER alle Spalten und Schlitze neben den Lüftern oben/vorne abkleben/abdichten, da sonst Luft rezirkuliert wird.


Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, habe auch alles rund um die Lüfter oben abgeklebt!
Werde es dann wohl auch mal so probieren, auch wenn es eigentlich der Thermik widerspricht. Anderseits wird der Luftstrom von den Lüftern ja wohl um ein vielfaches stärker sein, als die Konvektionsströmung, von daher....


----------



## v3nom (23. März 2017)

*AW: Dark Base 900 Pro + Radiator-/Lüfterpositionen*



Hogan schrieb:


> ...der Luftstrom von den Lüftern ja wohl um ein vielfaches stärker sein, als die Konvektionsströmung, von daher....



Definitiv! Bei mir hat durch die offene Rückseite auch ein 140er eLoop als Exhaust gereicht.


----------

